# what litter is good



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

what type of litter is good to get ? we are getting a wheel and a litter . that is why i asking


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Yesterday's News litter is the best, it is sold at petsmart for $5. DO NOT use a clumping/ clay litter


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can also use just regular paper towel, which is an easy way to keep an eye on the color of pee/poop (in case of signs of illness). However, some hedgies would rather play with, sleep with, or shred their potty paper towels. If that happens, Yesterday's News would definitely be a good choice.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Paper towel is a good option, and if the hedgehog likes to tear it up or pull it around, you can try taping it down at the corners. We do this with Ares, not because he plays with it, but whenever he gets on and off his wheel his feet push against it and it ends up halfway off his litter tray.


----------



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

would carefresh also work?or aspen bedding?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would suggest trying the paper towel or Yesterday's News before Carefresh or wooden bedding - both of those have the potential for mites or getting stuck in places.


----------



## ebenson27 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just got my hedgie Oscar and want to litter train him since he is already pooping all over his home. I bought litter that was the only non-clumping cat litter I could find and then I remembered something about clay litter being bad :? . It is unfortunately clay litter. It says it is 99.6% dust free so that shouldn't be an issue and it is also non-clumping, should I still not use it because it could get stuck on my hedgie :?: I just opened the bag so I can't return it and I don't know what I'd do with a full/large bag of litter. Thanks for your help! In the future I will use Yesterday's News.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

sorry to kind of piggy back on this post, but I use paper towel in bowsers litter pan and he wont touch it. do you think if i switched to yesterdays news theres more of a chance he'll use it?


----------

